# Show Off Your Rack



## Regor (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok, we've got 2 threads about 'new' racks, so why not have a 3rd?

Post pics/descriptions of your racks here so we can all admire/compare/enjoy.







Gator G-Shock 8L Shockmount Rack Case 
Nady 2002 VHF Wireless (on rack shelf)
Mesa/Boogie TriAxis Preamp 
Rocktron Guitar Silencer 
Furman PQ-4 4-Band Parametric Equalizer
t.c. electronic G-Force Multieffects
Marshall Valvestate Pro 120/120 Poweramp
Furman AR-1215 AC Line Voltage Regulator

Not Shown: Boss PS-3 Digital Pitch Shifter/Delay in TriAxis FX loop
MXR Smart Gate between Wireless and TriAxis


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## kovachian (Jul 13, 2005)

< snip by cq >


----------



## Chris (Jul 14, 2005)

Please don't hotlink images like that here Kov, regardless of how nice that rack was. People (like Drew, Vince, and I) browse the site from work.


----------



## kovachian (Jul 14, 2005)

Aw man! Ok, my bad.


----------



## Kane (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm guessing he hotlinked a pair of boobs? Lol, I was just about to as well. You guys have some nice racks. I'd post mine, but all I have is a ROcktron Chameleon 2000 and a DOD SR430QX, though I don't know what else I would need.


----------



## Vince (Jul 14, 2005)

(said In the voice of Brian, the dog from Family Guy: )

No, I don't have a small penis. I couldn't _possibly_ be overcompensating for anything.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 14, 2005)

Another new pic:






I'm really starting to like the Vamp. Of course, NAMM will probably bring a new version and I'll be out of date a week after buying something. lol

I need to get a rack tuner. While I think the sounds in the Vamp are good, I don't trust their tuner, and that little tuner seems out of place. I guess an EQ or a BBE would round things out nicely.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 14, 2005)

Toshiro said:


> I need to get a rack tuner. While I think the sounds in the Vamp are good, I don't trust their tuner, and that little tuner seems out of place. I guess an EQ or a BBE would round things out nicely.



Behringer have a new BTR2000 Racktuner that looks very good. I was thinking of getting it myself. Take a look here.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 14, 2005)

Chris said:


>


Nice. Cool pic.


----------



## Regor (Jul 14, 2005)

Karl Hungus said:


> Behringer have a new BTR2000 Racktuner that looks very good. I was thinking of getting it myself. Take a look here.



Shit! That thing's only going to be 90 bux?? Fuck, why does my rack have to be full??


----------



## Regor (Jul 14, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> (said In the voice of Brian, the dog from Family Guy: )
> 
> No, I don't have a small penis. I couldn't _possibly_ be overcompensating for anything.



I didn't know your last name was Petrucci  Or is it Snyder?


----------



## Drew (Jul 14, 2005)

Ok, ok, not much of a "rack" but it does the trick.


----------



## Christopher (Jul 14, 2005)

Drew said:


> Ok, ok, not much of a "rack" but it does the trick.



Those are some truely beautiful instruments man.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 14, 2005)

Drew said:


> Ok, ok, not much of a "rack" but it does the trick.


The more I look at that strat, the more I like it. That is a sweet strat. Keep it.


----------



## Digital Black (Jul 14, 2005)

Karl Hungus said:


> Behringer have a new BTR2000 Racktuner that looks very good. I was thinking of getting it myself. Take a look here.


I saw that too. I might get that instead of the Korg one's that are common.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 15, 2005)

That Behringer rack tuner looks decent. $90 is list too, so street price might be close to $60.  Dunno though, by the time it comes out I could probably save for a Sabine(which is my tuner of choice outside Strobe).


----------



## Drew (Jul 15, 2005)

The thing with this strat... There's this ex of mine I'm still half in love with that my current project is to get back with, and she absolutely HATED that guitar ("it was ugly, and it might sound better if someone else was playing it," etc... it was a weird relationship, lol, but she's (in addition to being absolutely beautiful) the only girl I've ever dated in any sense of the word that I've never once been bored around). I half-jokingly mentioned one night that I was thinking of selling that one after buying the CST (we talk sporatically, and generally at 3 am, as she doesn't "do" phones, but every once in a while gets drunk and calls me), and she absolutely flipped. So, I think that one's out of my hands - it's a keeper.  

It needs some work, though- I'm thinking of swapping the neck for a warmoth, flamed maple with abalone dots, and going for a charcoal pearloid pickguard with a rear humbucker, and maybe a hipshot bridge (the stock fender's a little udnerwhelming, imo). At the very least the pickups and bridge... 

-D


----------



## Josh (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## kovachian (Jul 15, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
ummmmmm...........


----------



## kovachian (Jul 15, 2005)

ANYWAYS...lol

Not a rack setup either but it's every bit as versatile as one! I wish I had my Carvin for the pic but I'll be posting all kinds of pics of that when it gets here.


----------



## Drew (Jul 15, 2005)

Josh, about four of my coworkers walked past right as I opened that. 

After I explained what a "rack" was, they thought it was pretty funny. 

-D


----------



## Josh (Jul 15, 2005)

Drew said:


> Josh, about four of my coworkers walked past right as I opened that.
> 
> After I explained what a "rack" was, they thought it was pretty funny.
> 
> -D


----------



## Chris (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## Jason (Jul 15, 2005)

josh nice rack..lol


----------



## BCrowell (Jul 15, 2005)

Nice josh...reall nice... 

Mine is made for the studio really... Oh and that Digi001 used to be Dave Weiner's...used for the STSA album...now on mine...


----------



## XEN (Jul 16, 2005)

Not a rack, but...





The guitar goes into the Atomic then into a Rocktron Hush pedal, then to the POD, then to the BBE and then back to the amp.

I used to have a rack full of stuff but moving around with the military made that a little dificult to handle.


----------



## Jerich (Jul 16, 2005)

Hey BCrowell :killer Digitech Valve FX and Jackson JX -3 they are hard to find now a days...you need a Lee Jackson GP-1000 and you have all the high gain you need with those three hehe!  

Chris I would hate to ne your roadie  

Kovachian: i seen your rack in "War Of The Worlds" Good to see stephan speelberg got your rag back to you safely.  But i think Roy Rogers needs his acoustic back


----------



## Robotechnology (Jul 16, 2005)

Both my racks:


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jul 16, 2005)

I've always been pretty jealous of this guy's stuff...


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 17, 2005)

BCrowell said:


> Nice josh...reall nice...
> 
> Mine is made for the studio really... Oh and that Digi001 used to be Dave Weiner's...used for the STSA album...now on mine...


"Got Weiner?"


----------



## Vince (Jul 17, 2005)

Omichron said:


> I've always been pretty jealous of this guy's stuff...



Dude, a G-Force and an Eventide! I'm jealous too, that's a killer setup.


----------



## eviltoaster (Jul 17, 2005)

hey,you guys like the weeping daemon sound ?


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jul 17, 2005)

Omichron said:


> I've always been pretty jealous of this guy's stuff...



Whose is this??


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jul 17, 2005)

A guy named Steve Linley that posts as SteveVHT on Harmony Central.


----------



## Drew (Jul 17, 2005)

How's it sound? 

You know EXACTLY what that fan's for, too - to cool him off after he carries that anywhere, lol.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jul 17, 2005)

Omichron said:


> A guy named Steve Linley that posts as SteveVHT on Harmony Central.



Yeah, been there for a few years, FX forum.
That is a pretty pro setup.


----------



## 7-string Sixpounder (Jul 29, 2005)

Does anyone use a Pod Pro? I'm not talking about the newer xt version but the older version. They can be had on ebay for around $300. I'm seriously considering a selling my randall rg100 head and going rack. And they look mighty tempting. Anybody ever owned or even played on one of these?

Chris


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 29, 2005)

7-string Sixpounder said:


> Does anyone use a Pod Pro? I'm not talking about the newer xt version but the older version. They can be had on ebay for around $300. I'm seriously considering a selling my randall rg100 head and going rack. And they look mighty tempting. Anybody ever owned or even played on one of these?
> 
> Chris


I use a Flextone II HD and it's the same thing basically in a head format. The main differences (other than being a head with power-amp, etc.) are some extra in/outputs in the back of the POD Pro that the Flextone II HD doesn't have. They sound great, and I've actually heard that the POD Pro sounds better than the Flextones by a bit, but that's probably mainly down to choice of poweramp, other processors and speakers. If you get a nice poweramp (tube preferably) and cabinet, and turn off the cabinet emulation for your heavy parts at the very least (unless running direct), it'll sound awesome.


----------



## 7-string Sixpounder (Jul 29, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> I use a Flextone II HD and it's the same thing basically in a head format. The main differences (other than being a head with power-amp, etc.) are some extra in/outputs in the back of the POD Pro that the Flextone II HD doesn't have. They sound great, and I've actually heard that the POD Pro sounds better than the Flextones by a bit, but that's probably mainly down to choice of poweramp, other processors and speakers. If you get a nice poweramp (tube preferably) and cabinet, and turn off the cabinet emulation for your heavy parts at the very least (unless running direct), it'll sound awesome.



Yeah that's exactly what I needed to hear. I'm not going after a "living, breathing" tone. Just a decent and flexible setup. One more question if you don't mind. What kind of cabinet are you running with your Flextone head?


----------



## Christopher (Jul 29, 2005)

I'll try to get some cool pics up this weekend of my new little monster. I still have stuff coming though!


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 30, 2005)

7-string Sixpounder said:


> Yeah that's exactly what I needed to hear. I'm not going after a "living, breathing" tone. Just a decent and flexible setup. One more question if you don't mind. What kind of cabinet are you running with your Flextone head?


I'm using a Behringer BG412H. Sounds awesome, and it was dirt cheap. It was half the price of the Line6 cabinets. And while the Line6 cabinets are ideal for using the cabinet emulation and everything else, it's not 100% necessary if you turn off the cabinet emulation whenever it doesn't sound right (I found turning it off for the heavy patches and leaving it on for clean stuff works well).


----------



## Joe_Fletcher (Aug 2, 2005)

I don't have any rack gear...yet. Soon I'm planning on getting a rackmount tuner and a Sonic Maximizer 362. Oh, and an EQ.


----------



## Laren (Aug 3, 2005)

This is all i'm using, my Digitech is broken 


I somtimes use a tone-lok seventh heaven pedal too


----------



## grimmchaos (Aug 28, 2005)

This has been on the 3rd page for a bit, but here is mine finally.

Engl 530 Preamp
TC-Electronics G-Major
Mesa Boogie 2:100 Rectifier Power Amp (Shannon's old one!)
Genz Benz Gflex 2x12

Not shown:
Behringer FCB1010 floorboard


----------



## Stitch (Aug 30, 2005)

your all so rich...
i wish i had a rack
cant afford it as i spent half my savings on my new seven string
and the other half on _building_my own amp
crazy
would it count if i said what id like?


----------



## Jesse (Aug 31, 2005)

racks are for rich people... Im still on floor pedals... but hey , they get the job done











Im not sure how big the top pic is gonna be ... so sorry in advance.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 31, 2005)

Rich? *Looks at his rack*
_
V-amp Pro(new) = $160
Samson power amp(used) = $100
6 space powered rack(new) = $100
FCB1010 floorboard(used) = $100
_
Rack total = $460
_
Cheapo 4-12 = $300
_
Whole rig = $760


----------



## Stitch (Aug 31, 2005)

still more than i can afford - i need another seven and four celestion g12s for my amp cab
time to win the lottery i think...


----------



## keithb (Aug 31, 2005)

You guys are making me wish I still had my rack setup - nice gear!


----------



## Jesse (Aug 31, 2005)

What am I doing wrong, my shits worth over $2000


----------



## grimmchaos (Aug 31, 2005)

Mine costs no more than a new amp would either...$450 for the 530, $300 for the G-Major, $600 for the poweramp, $150 for the FCB1010. Then $400 for the cabinet as well. So thats $1500 for the rack stuff, plus $400 for the cab.


----------



## Regor (Aug 31, 2005)

Jem7vsbl said:


> racks are for rich people... Im still on floor pedals... but hey , they get the job done



I'd say racks are more for people who're tired of playing "Riverdance" with their pedals. That's why I decided to go rack. That, and I love my TriAxis.


----------



## Christopher (Aug 31, 2005)

Racks are simply for people who like to have complicated systems more simple and programable. And for those that think it's more expensive than pedals you've obviously never been around guys into boutique pedals. I have $400 wrapped up in my effects (G Major). I know guys that have that much spent on two or three overdrive pedals.

If I ever went back to pedals I'd still go rack. I'd grab a GCX, a rack shelf, and load all my pedals that way.


----------



## Jesse (Aug 31, 2005)

GCX?


----------



## Christopher (Aug 31, 2005)

Jem7vsbl said:


> GCX?



It's a midi controlled loop switcher. You each of your pedals into one of it's loops and leave the pedal on. Then the loop is switched in or out depending on the midi patch. That way you have the stomp boxes you love but the rack control of midi. With that you can turn on or off one or all your pedals with one button!


----------



## Jesse (Aug 31, 2005)

COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!! Link? 

THanks


----------



## Christopher (Sep 1, 2005)

http://www.voodoolab.com/gcx.htm


----------



## Stitch (Sep 1, 2005)

well hes a real rich kid then
how do you start a rack system?
i mean, i know what i want but they are pretty damn expensive and its not like you could buy a marshall jmp-1 and sit till you got a mesa-boogie 2:90
so how did you do it? steal?
incidentally, the above equipment is what i want, so if any of you have some lying around collecting dust...


----------



## Christopher (Sep 1, 2005)

I can't speak for everyone here but I have pretty nice gear and it's come from years of working. My wife and I have a pretty cool deal. Anything I make off music can be reinvested into music 100%. So I work as much as I can and buy more toys! It hasn't been easy for sure but it is doable.


----------



## grimmchaos (Sep 1, 2005)

I bust my ass and work hard for the stuff I've purchased over the years. It is something I enjoy, therefore I spend some money on gear now and then. But by no means am I some little rich kid - I've earnt every cent I've spent.


----------



## Vince (Sep 2, 2005)

Yeah, I know it's a 6-string in the pic, the rack is there too


----------



## kaanman36 (Sep 2, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> (said In the voice of Brian, the dog from Family Guy: )
> 
> No, I don't have a small penis. I couldn't _possibly_ be overcompensating for anything.


hey...I hope you don't think your foolin' anybody. That is John Petrucci's rig. I've seen the video where that guys assembles it. Just had to call BS on you!


----------



## grimmchaos (Sep 2, 2005)

Vince, I swear for some reason I thought you had a 2:90 poweramp, not a 50/50.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 2, 2005)

Regor said:


>


This is clearly better than everyone else's rack -- If you notice, you have the master of the universe sticke that instantly adds +780dB gain, irregardless of where it is placed ;p


----------



## Vince (Sep 2, 2005)

kaanman36 said:


> hey...I hope you don't think your foolin' anybody. That is John Petrucci's rig. I've seen the video where that guys assembles it. Just had to call BS on you!



Most people who care probably already know what I play and got the joke. Did you notice my smartass caption under it?

Great first post, try reading harder next time, buddy


----------



## Shannon (Sep 2, 2005)

kaanman36 said:


> hey...I hope you don't think your foolin' anybody. That is John Petrucci's rig. I've seen the video where that guys assembles it. Just had to call BS on you!



Easy killer. It was a joke. We've all seen Vince's rack & it's a nice healthy B-cup.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Sep 2, 2005)

In kaanman36's defense, i didn't know what Vince's real rack looked like and I just assumed that monster was his since his caption seemed more like than self-deprecating humor rather than a hint that the rack was somebody elses. 

regardless, I'd like to see one of those signal path diagrams for that thing!!!


----------



## Regor (Sep 3, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> This is clearly better than everyone else's rack -- If you notice, you have the master of the universe sticke that instantly adds +780dB gain, irregardless of where it is placed ;p



Acutally, that's an old picture... as I now also have 2 "High Voltage" stickers on each side of my poweramp giving it +50db each more, and a "SUCK" sticker over my master volume knob which adds +10 to my comedy factor... not to mention my 2 sound activated LED strips which add +25 each to my coolness factor...


... shit, I feel like I'm playing D&D! LOL


----------



## Jesse (Sep 3, 2005)

here muh pedal board if that counts...


----------



## Flesh-EatingMonkey (Sep 8, 2005)

Here's the best pic I could get out of my cell phone.

Furman power thingy
AKG wireless thingy
Lexicon MPX-G2
(blank)
Mesa Boogie Triaxis
(blank)
Boogie 2:90


----------



## Vince (Sep 19, 2005)

Flesh-EatingMonkey said:


> Here's the best pic I could get out of my cell phone.
> 
> Furman power thingy
> AKG wireless thingy
> ...



Burt, I think you have one of the coolest damn racks on the face of the planet


----------



## jakeskylyr (Sep 19, 2005)

Agreed. Damn you!  

If I had to build a rig from scratch, that would be it.


----------



## darren (Sep 19, 2005)

- SKB 4-space RotoRack case
- Numark power conditioner & rack lighting
- BBE 482 Sonic Maximizer
- Peavey Classic 50/50 All-Tube Power Amp
- Genz Benz GB212G-Flex cabinet


----------



## goth_fiend (Nov 1, 2005)

Not pictured:digitech whammy and updated rack case built by me, its not much but its a start, anybody here know how to tweak the chameleon? im pretty much just using presets right now, im looking for a kamelot/nightwish/wintersun sound.


----------



## Sometimes7 (Nov 1, 2005)

Here's my craptacularly simple set-up.


----------



## eviltoaster (Nov 1, 2005)

i bought a used hughes and kettner access preamp for 370 incl.footboard this week and next week a tc g-major for some effects,noisegate,tuner and post EQing!  

i'm not very fixed on a poweramp...probably a marshall 9200/9100,engl 930 (2x2 6L6,savage se poweramp),mesa 2:90 or 50/50 or simply a peavey classic 60/60...give me some tips plz!


----------



## Scott (Nov 1, 2005)

3 empty Tim Hortons coffee cups
8 space Gator Rack
Korg dtr1000 tuner
Digitech 2120
No name power conditioner
Carvin TS100 Tube poweramp that needs to be cleaned off


----------



## Chris (Nov 1, 2005)

How's the TS100 with the 2120?

I had a 50/50 with the 2101 and didn't like it at all, power and volume was nice, but it was a lot less bright than my solid state peavey.


----------



## Scott (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh its great. The only other poweramp I had to compare it to was my old Marshall 8008 valvestate poweramp, and this one blows it away. I can get it as bright as I want, the only problem with the TS100 I find is that I can't really tell any difference when turning the presence knobs. It might just be me though.


----------



## geetar_geek79 (Mar 14, 2006)

Here's mine. 
They are all connected, with the exception of the Marshall and the Hush IICx, I can run 5 of the preamps at the same time in parallel with L and R output (to 2x 412 Recto cabs) or I can switch to the Recto with the VF-1 in the loop running in mono to the same cabs (not at the same time with the preamps). Amazingly, the ground loop hum is very low. Thanks to the Radial splitter and a couple of Ebtech Hum eliminators. My tone is also clear and accurate like plugging in straight to amp because of the George L's.


----------



## David (Mar 14, 2006)

geetar_geek79 said:


> Here's mine.
> They are all connected, with the exception of the Marshall and the Hush IICx, I can run 5 of the preamps at the same time in parallel with L and R output (to 2x 412 Recto cabs) or I can switch to the Recto with the VF-1 in the loop running in mono to the same cabs (not at the same time with the preamps). Amazingly, the ground loop hum is very low. Thanks to the Radial splitter and a couple of Ebtech Hum eliminators. My tone is also clear and accurate like plugging in straight to amp because of the George L's.


holy shit... no fuckin way... god damn


----------



## Scott (Mar 14, 2006)

two 2120's? Pfft. Overkill.


----------



## David (Mar 14, 2006)

Scott said:


> two 2120's? Pfft. Overkill.


+1


the real test... is can you play?


----------



## noodles (Mar 14, 2006)

geetar_geek79 said:


> Here's mine.





You win, dude!


----------



## geetar_geek79 (Mar 14, 2006)

David said:


> +1
> 
> 
> the real test... is can you play?



 haha. I know the rig is overkill. Can I play? I think I'm decent. I actually thought building this rig was as fun as playing guitar. So I guess I'm also a rig builder (though this is only my first) - Mark Snyder is one of my heroes. As with the 2120's, one was actually a back up and was never gonna be in the rig, but there were some spaces left so why not use them.


----------



## Elysian (Mar 14, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Another new pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BBE really helps to brutalize things with a vamp pro... and i personally prefer a rack mounted hush unit, instead of the vamps...





theres mine, got the IIXC for free for fixing a dudes guitar up real nice, and got the bbe for 80 from guitar center, the power amp is a fender m-300 monitoring power amp, [email protected] ohms, and my cab is a peavey 412ms, great cab.


edit: and i use the rear line in for my input, so i got nothing up front whatsoever...

edit2: and toshiro, is that an skb rack? lol


----------



## nopadd (Mar 14, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Another new pic:
> 
> I'm really starting to like the Vamp. Of course, NAMM will probably bring a new version and I'll be out of date a week after buying something. lol
> 
> I need to get a rack tuner. While I think the sounds in the Vamp are good, I don't trust their tuner, and that little tuner seems out of place. I guess an EQ or a BBE would round things out nicely.




What kind of power amp is that?? I have been looking to buy a new amp but haven't been able to pull the trigger on the tube jobs b/c of the $$.


----------



## geetar_geek79 (Mar 14, 2006)

Elysian said:


> BBE really helps to brutalize things with a vamp pro... and i personally prefer a rack mounted hush unit, instead of the vamps...
> 
> theres mine, got the IIXC for free for fixing a dudes guitar up real nice, and got the bbe for 80 from guitar center, the power amp is a fender m-300 monitoring power amp, [email protected] ohms, and my cab is a peavey 412ms, great cab.
> 
> ...



Hey bro, have you tried the Aphex Aural Exciter (older 104's)? I have both the BBE 362 and the Aphex 104 but I prefer the 104 for the guitar rack. The BBE didn't sound natural to me. I plan on using it for recording from a 4 track tape to my soundcard.


----------



## Elysian (Mar 14, 2006)

geetar_geek79 said:


> Hey bro, have you tried the Aphex Aural Exciter (older 104's)? I have both the BBE 362 and the Aphex 104 but I prefer the 104 for the guitar rack. The BBE didn't sound natural to me. I plan on using it for recording from a 4 track tape to my soundcard.


never tried the aural exciter, but heard great things about it from a friend, but i'm not really looking for a "natural" tone lol, i'm just looking for a me tone, and my rig right now gets it perfectly...


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 14, 2006)

Elysian said:


> BBE really helps to brutalize things with a vamp pro... and i personally prefer a rack mounted hush unit, instead of the vamps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a Guardian something or other, we had a deal on them at the shop I worked for. It's a 6 space + 1, the powerstrip is part of the rack. It's very similar to an SKB though.

I've been thinking about a BBE/etc. The noise gate in the Vamp does suck pretty bad, I agree there. I dunno, I'm not really in a rush to get more gear at this point, since I'm not sure what I plan to do with it, or what might happen in the future.



nopadd said:


> What kind of power amp is that?? I have been looking to buy a new amp but haven't been able to pull the trigger on the tube jobs b/c of the $$.



It's a Samson Servo 170, 85 watts a side in 4ohms. They make higher wattage models, but I didn't need it to be real loud.


----------



## Elysian (Mar 14, 2006)

the hush i have, the rocktron IIXC goes for 40-50 on ebay, not a bad deal, imo it does a great job, just a simple stereo capable hush...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 15, 2006)

geetar_geek79 said:


> Here's mine.
> They are all connected, with the exception of the Marshall and the Hush IICx, I can run 5 of the preamps at the same time in parallel with L and R output (to 2x 412 Recto cabs) or I can switch to the Recto with the VF-1 in the loop running in mono to the same cabs (not at the same time with the preamps). Amazingly, the ground loop hum is very low. Thanks to the Radial splitter and a couple of Ebtech Hum eliminators. My tone is also clear and accurate like plugging in straight to amp because of the George L's.


 
 That's a serious setup! If the rack wasn't impressive enough, you've got a "Southern Cross" ML!



Toshiro said:


> It's a Samson Servo 170, 85 watts a side in 4ohms. They make higher wattage models, but I didn't need it to be real loud.


 
I had a Servo 240 for a week. It was fine for bedroom use, but couldn't hack it for rehearsal. It just wouldn't go loud enough for me to be heard. They're designed as studio amps, not guitar amps. I was running it with my old Korg AX1500G as a preamp into a Marshall 4x12. I've used my AX1500G with my current Rocktron Velocity 120 and it's more than loud enough, and the Velocity has half the wattage of the Servo.


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 15, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> I had a Servo 240 for a week. It was fine for bedroom use, but couldn't hack it for rehearsal. It just wouldn't go loud enough for me to be heard. They're designed as studio amps, not guitar amps. I was running it with my old Korg AX1500G as a preamp into a Marshall 4x12. I've used my AX1500G with my current Rocktron Velocity 120 and it's more than loud enough, and the Velocity has half the wattage of the Servo.



Good thing it doesn't leave my bedroom.  But seriously, if I was playing during the day, or in a band, I would've went another route. 

I'm still considering my 'amp/rack' rig at this point, and really just needed something to play on.


----------



## Elysian (Mar 15, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Good thing it doesn't leave my bedroom.  But seriously, if I was playing during the day, or in a band, I would've went another route.
> 
> I'm still considering my 'amp/rack' rig at this point, and really just needed something to play on.


i've used mine live many times, including opening for Testament, and another show opening for Cannibal Corpse, Sadus, and Incantation... its done incredibly each time.


----------



## geetar_geek79 (Mar 15, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> That's a serious setup! If the rack wasn't impressive enough, you've got a "Southern Cross" ML!






 Believe it or not man, I got the Southern Cross for $2200 brand new when it first came out around late 2002. Now you can't find one on Ebay for under $3000 (some are even used). After I got back from a 10 month deployment in the Persian Gulf, I was able to save enough dough. So I told myslef that I was going to treat me with something nice, and this is what I bought. Mine is #14.

P.S. Seven string UV is on the way...


----------



## Drew (Mar 15, 2006)

Are those two rackmounted Mark-IV's I'm seeing? Or in the interest of overkill are they IIC+'s? Do explain.


----------



## geetar_geek79 (Mar 15, 2006)

Drew said:


> Are those two rackmounted Mark-IV's I'm seeing? Or in the interest of overkill are they IIC+'s? Do explain.



it's a quad pre.


----------



## noodles (Mar 15, 2006)

geetar_geek79 said:


> After I got back from a 10 month deployment in the Persian Gulf, I was able to save enough dough. So I told myslef that I was going to treat me with something nice, and this is what I bought. Mine is #14.



 My treat to myself when I finished BT/AIT (back in '94) was a Les Paul Standard.

How do those things play/sound? I've only ever seen pictures.


----------



## Regor (Mar 15, 2006)

Drew said:


> Are those two rackmounted Mark-IV's I'm seeing? Or in the interest of overkill are they IIC+'s? Do explain.



LMAO! You couldn't physically rackmount 2 Mark IV's or 2 IIC+'s _that_ close to one another. Where would the tubes go?  

It'd be nice though if you could.



Very nice rack BTW. But why do you have an MG head in there if you've got all that other cool ass shit? (And have you ever been to www.hugeracksinc.com?)


----------



## geetar_geek79 (Mar 15, 2006)

Regor said:


> LMAO! You couldn't physically rackmount 2 Mark IV's or 2 IIC+'s _that_ close to one another. Where would the tubes go?
> 
> It'd be nice though if you could.
> 
> ...



Thanks, bro.

 I was thinking the same thing. I didn't know that Boogie made rackmountable IIc's. Maybe if you have an adapter...  

The MG is my beater amp that I use for band practice. It's not connected or anything to the system. I just put it there so it won't take up extra spcae. I just pull it out every time I need it, and bring along one Recto 412 with it. Eventhough I can still integrate it with the system... hmmmn.... 

Yes I've been to HugeRacksInc but I have not really spent time on it since I barely registered.


----------



## David (Mar 15, 2006)

geetar_geek79 said:


> Thanks, bro.
> 
> Hey Noodles, I was thinking the same thing. I didn't know that Boogie made rackmountable IIc's. Maybe if you have an adapter...
> 
> ...


hokay... I don't get this, people always talk about practice gear... and playing gear... ummmm... w(hy)tf can't you just use the "playing" gear. I mean, when I practice, I use the same gear I do when I play live. There's no point to sounding like shit just because you're practicing... yall confuse me.


----------



## geetar_geek79 (Mar 15, 2006)

noodles said:


> My treat to myself when I finished BT/AIT (back in '94) was a Les Paul Standard.
> 
> How do those things play/sound? I've only ever seen pictures.



Well, I'll be honest with you. It takes some getting used to. The first time I played it, I didn't like it. It was too bright for my taste. Also, I have been using EMG81's forever so moving to a different pickup was like wearing somebody else's underwear (not that I have done it ). Now, I sometimes use a Boss GE-7 in front of the Recto with everything flat but the 3K band - cut all the way. This setup with the SC works for me.


----------



## bigsethmeister (Mar 15, 2006)

(o)(o)


----------



## Regor (Mar 15, 2006)

David said:


> hokay... I don't get this, people always talk about practice gear... and playing gear... ummmm... w(hy)tf can't you just use the "playing" gear. I mean, when I practice, I use the same gear I do when I play live. There's no point to sounding like shit just because you're practicing... yall confuse me.



I'll tell you why. Because I have to haul my 2 - 70lb+ racks up 3 flights of stairs, 1 at my house and 2 at my lead guitarist's house, every week. That shit ain't light. So now I'm going to start using my Boss ME-8 into my poweramp rack (the 2:90) and leave my 8spc preamp/fx rack at home. I tried it out, and the ME-8 didn't sound bad at all. It'll work for making practicing easier.



> w(hy)tf can't you just use the "playing" gear.


(on a side note, next time just use YTF)


----------



## Drew (Mar 15, 2006)

Regor said:


> LMAO! You couldn't physically rackmount 2 Mark IV's or 2 IIC+'s _that_ close to one another. Where would the tubes go?
> 
> It'd be nice though if you could.
> 
> ...



 

Yeah, it looked a little weird to me (to say nothing of the fact it'd be TOTAL overkill)

Um, I think I've seen pictures of a rackmounted IIC+ in petrucci's rig before, but I believe it was a conversion. I don't think I've ever seen an original rackmount MK before (barring the Quad, of course), hence my surprise and curiosity, lol. 

I've heard good things about the Quad - how's it sound? Soundclips or anything?


----------



## Regor (Mar 15, 2006)

M/B makes 4spc rackmount kits for Mark series amps (short heads). Jake Skylyr uses one for his. Go look at his rack in the gallery (if he has a pic there). Otherwise I think there's a pic in this thread somewhere.

That's prolly what JP was using in his rig.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 15, 2006)

Regor said:


> M/B makes 4spc rackmount kits for Mark series amps (short heads). Jake Skylyr uses one for his. Go look at his rack in the gallery (if he has a pic there). Otherwise I think there's a pic in this thread somewhere.
> 
> That's prolly what JP was using in his rig.



Yep. I know several people that have them, up to and including the Mk IV.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 16, 2006)

Ha ha! At last I have pictures of my own "rack of doom"!







6 Space Gator rolling rack case
Furman PL-8E power conditioner
Audio Technica 3000 series wireless
Rocktron Chameleon
Rocktron Velocity 120

The Chameleon's a new purchase from Ebay and came without a powersupply (which wasn't mentioned in the listing). I'm not too happy as a powersupply is £40. Anyone in the Essex area with a Chameleon wanna let me pop round to test mine? Don't want to fork out that much if the damn thing don't work!


----------



## XEN (Mar 16, 2006)

geetar_geek79 said:


> After I got back from a 10 month deployment in the Persian Gulf, I was able to save enough dough.



Dude, we're glad you made it back in one piece. I was going to do the same as you did with my enlistment bonus, but got injured and boarded out before ever even being able to go anywhere. On the positive side, the VA pays some of my bills now!

Fuckin' badass rack man!


----------



## Mark. A (Mar 16, 2006)

This rack wins


----------



## Scott (Mar 16, 2006)

Once the mods wake up, they'll take that pic down, so you should probably do it before they do.


----------



## goth_fiend (Mar 16, 2006)

geetar_geek79 said:


> Believe it or not man, I got the Southern Cross for $2200 brand new when it first came out around late 2002. Now you can't find one on Ebay for under $3000 (some are even used). After I got back from a 10 month deployment in the Persian Gulf, I was able to save enough dough. So I told myslef that I was going to treat me with something nice, and this is what I bought. Mine is #14.
> 
> P.S. Seven string UV is on the way...



onething I must say, you wish you were petrucci   that rack is awesome


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 16, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Ha ha! At last I have pictures of my own "rack of doom"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rack, just has too many holes in it at the moment. Expand! Build! You know you want to 

As for a power adapter, maybe try ebay? It's a bitch, but unless you know of a place that sells loads of power supplies and old power supplies you may well be stuffed...

I hink all rocktron gear uses the same PSU type though, so you may be able to use an adapter someone else has?


I can't wait for my little rack to be all plugged in so i can terrorise people


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 16, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Nice rack, just has too many holes in it at the moment. Expand! Build! You know you want to
> 
> As for a power adapter, maybe try ebay? It's a bitch, but unless you know of a place that sells loads of power supplies and old power supplies you may well be stuffed...
> 
> ...


 
I've got a Behringer BTR-2000 on order, which leaves one space which might be filled with a BBE482i. I'm gonna make up a little panel to go at the bottom to blank that off and put one of my ss.org stickers on it. I'm also gonna add some inputs on that so I don't have to keep reaching round the back to plug in the GNX4. I'll probably add something so I can run my Whammy pedal out from too. 

I'm searching Ebay, but no luck. Looks like I'll end up forking out for a power supply.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 16, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> I've got a Behringer BTR-2000 on order, which leaves one space which might be filled with a BBE482i. I'm gonna make up a little panel to go at the bottom to blank that off and put one of my ss.org stickers on it. I'm also gonna add some inputs on that so I don't have to keep reaching round the back to plug in the GNX4. I'll probably add something so I can run my Whammy pedal out from too.
> 
> I'm searching Ebay, but no luck. Looks like I'll end up forking out for a power supply.



Shame about the power supply, i'd get the people that sold it to you to send you the dodgy one so at least you know that it works before buying one!

My rack will eventually need a power conditioner and wireless at least, possibly a BBE, although i'm not sure how much I'd like it or if it's necessary. I'd have to try one out  

And I do want a rack blank as well. How much are they?

James


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 16, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Shame about the power supply, i'd get the people that sold it to you to send you the dodgy one so at least you know that it works before buying one!
> 
> My rack will eventually need a power conditioner and wireless at least, possibly a BBE, although i'm not sure how much I'd like it or if it's necessary. I'd have to try one out
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I'm gonna get on to them about that. At least I could test the damn thing!

I'm not too sure about the BBE either, wanna find one in a shop to try. I got my power conditioner from Dolphin Music via an Ebay auction they were running. I got it for £144 instead of the full £175. Result! 

Rack blanks seem to be about £15 for a single, but I'm making mine myself as it's gonna blank off the bottom which isn't a space. It's just a gap so the handle can retract.


----------



## geetar_geek79 (Mar 16, 2006)

urklvt said:


> Dude, we're glad you made it back in one piece. I was going to do the same as you did with my enlistment bonus, but got injured and boarded out before ever even being able to go anywhere. On the positive side, the VA pays some of my bills now!
> 
> Fuckin' badass rack man!



Thanks. I could have gotten 22 grand if I had stayed in, but I decided to go back to school. Yeah, I get like $200 from VA every month - for life.



goth_fiend said:


> onething I must say, you wish you were petrucci   that rack is awesome



he was one of my inspirations behind the rack, another is metallica circa ...and justice for all. check this out if you have not been here yet.

montyjay.com/kirkamps.html

freewebs.com/montyjay/montyjayframes.html

note: I had to leave out the www part because I can't post url's yet.


----------



## geetar_geek79 (Mar 16, 2006)

Drew said:


> I've heard good things about the Quad - how's it sound? Soundclips or anything?



Don't have any soundclips yet. It's basically a Mark IIc (top) and a Mark III (bottom) minus the power section. It sounds like "Master of Puppets" album - plus some outboard eq and some tweaking. By itself, it's like Petrucci's older lead tones. I can also get decent Lamb of God rhythm tones from it (Ashes of the Wake). Very nice for a 20-something yr old preamp.


----------



## hirah (Mar 16, 2006)

here are 2 of my smaller racks.
rack 1 
mesa quad
lexicon mpx g2
rolls switcher(for channel switching only)
samson wireless 
korg tuner
mesa simulsat rackmounted poweramp(simulclass, tweed power, eq, awesome mono poweramp)
power


rack 2 soldano pre
gmajor
peavey 60/60 

into
2 peavey 5150 cabs or peavey 412ms

depending on the situation

i have a pedal board that i dont have a pic of that consists of
ds-1
ts7
carl martin hot driven boost
dod yjm
lil alligator
bad horsie 2
morly power wah
zakk wylde wah
ada midi controller
rocktron midi exchange

i'll have to take pics of my other racks and heads sometime, including at the moment
marshall 9200
rexx preamp
ada mp2
lee jackson gp1000
art powerplant
peavey rockmaster
intellifex
rds 1900 delay
drx 2100 multi effects
sde 2500 delay
peavey vtm 120 head
metaltronix m1000 head
peavey bravo tube combo
line 6 spider 112
boss gs10
behringer vamp 
digitech genesis
zoom gm200
alesis quadraverb
digitech 256
alesis mv 4
rocktron prohush

i dont get rid of ANY gear

how do i post a picture? i linked to the url for the pictures on flickr. and i get a little box. wtf!!!!!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 17, 2006)

...and here's me being quite pleased with my 4U rack pre and 4U reivera!

Pales in comparison, although i still need to get the rivera back from the repair guy who's had it 4-5? or so months now


----------



## Hawksmoor (Mar 17, 2006)

Come on, at least your rig is roadworthy

I'd hate to be be the one who has to move all that gear


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 17, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> ...and here's me being quite pleased with my 4U rack pre and 4U reivera!
> 
> Pales in comparison, although i still need to get the rivera back from the repair guy who's had it 4-5? or so months now


 
Yes, you do. In the mean time there's always the Arsemaster 2000


----------



## Christopher (Mar 17, 2006)

Hawksmoor said:


> Come on, at least your rig is roadworthy
> 
> I'd hate to be be the one who has to move all that gear



Man when I see those HUGE racks the first thought I always have is, "I don't want to be the poor mother fucker who moves that around!"

My little six space is a heavy mother, I can't imagine having that kind of thing to move around. That said, I'm sure it sounds amazing!


----------



## geetar_geek79 (Mar 17, 2006)

hirah said:


> here are 2 of my smaller racks.
> rack 1
> mesa quad
> lexicon mpx g2
> ...



...nice! 

if you're new here (like me), you can't post any url's until after your 15th post (I think). For now, just attach the pics instead of linking to a URL.


----------



## hirah (Mar 17, 2006)

???












http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/80755953/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/80755952/in/photostream/

http://community.webshots.com/photo/297692035/1297702835067112749UPKlxw

http://community.webshots.com/photo/327160604/1327161633067112749nWUqnx

still cant get the pictures up , this is the next best thing.


----------



## Regor (Mar 18, 2006)

hirah... that names sounds familiar... and so does the racks.. HRI right?


----------



## hirah (Mar 18, 2006)

you are correct regor. have to get my sevenstring fix . 
never thought that name would be that recognizable. 
i'm actually playing the 7 string the most these days.


----------



## Kevan (Mar 18, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Ha ha! At last I have pictures of my own "rack of doom"!
> 
> 6 Space Gator rolling rack case
> Furman PL-8E power conditioner
> ...


David-
As a helpful hint, you might want to add a little bit of airspace between each component. Not only does it allow for better heat dissipation, but it also evens out weight distribution a little more for when you're moving it around.

One screw hole per component should be fine. Plexiglass/acrylic works great for filler plates and is uber cheap. Paint the backside of the glass to keep it looking nice/prevent paint scratches. You can also (easily) drill air holes or cut designs in it. Hell- light it up from the back with some LED's! 


I need to get my rack in here: 1 amp, 1 pre-amp, over 100 lbs.
........................


----------

